
Chinese medicinal herbs provide niche market for US farmers - walterbell
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/9808ca6d89274f739476830f79e33214/chinese-medicinal-herbs-provide-niche-market-us-farmers
======
nitin_flanker
And this will also help in lowering the price.

